# How often do you need physical affection?



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't received or given physical affection in a very long time, not even hugging my parents,sisters etc. But that's my fault (long story).
I need to be touched, I need skin to skin contact. I'm going to sound weird but if I haven't had human contact in a while I find myself pretending to accidentally brush up of bump into people (people I know, not strangers...I'm not that weird). I don't really know why I do it, perhaps it's because it's the closet I'm gonna get to actual affection....


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I haven't received or given physical affection in a very long time, not even hugging my parents,sisters etc. But that's my fault (long story).
> I need to be touched, I need skin to skin contact. I'm going to sound weird but if I haven't had human contact in a while I find myself pretending to accidentally brush up of bump into people (people I know, not strangers...I'm not that weird). I don't really know why I do it, perhaps it's because it's the closet I'm gonna get to actual affection....


we could touch each other if you would like i haven't had any physical attention for about a year now. and the sick part is my divorce will be final this month.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> we could touch each other if you would like i haven't had any physical attention for about a year now. and the sick part is my divorce will be final this month.


ok this is sounding weird now.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> we could touch each other if you would like i haven't had any physical attention for about a year now. and the sick part is my divorce will be final this month.


I'll shake your hand *shakes hand*
(I'm only 17 by the way so it goes no further than that. Plus my INTJ wouldn't be happy ).

I've had no affection for almost 2 years. My choice though.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> ok this is sounding weird now.


why is that?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> why is that?


Cause of what she just told you.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I'll shake your hand *shakes hand*
> (I'm only 17 by the way so it goes no further than that. Plus my INTJ wouldn't be happy ).
> 
> I've had no affection for almost 2 years. My choice though.


Check lol didnt catch the age before. *shakes hand Runs off before cops come*


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> Check lol didnt catch the age before. *shakes hand Runs off before cops come*


Holly has a tendency to come off much older than she is.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

SUPERJERKASS said:


> Check lol didnt catch the age before. *shakes hand Runs off before cops come*


LOL it's okay. I had a feeling you didn't know.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

hells yea you come off as an older chick which is awesome in most cases, just not so much this one.. haha


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

*i had to*


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

LOOL Regan


----------



## crzysttchr (Jul 21, 2009)

well i have found this thread very intersting. as a very touchy feely ENFP... I find that I am awash in lonliness if I can't get/have physical contact of any sort... touching, hugging, kissing... 
being out of an almost touchless marriage and very hurt and lonely, I feel I need more than most. I seem to think that it is as essential as breathing!
now, as for sex and intimacy? I would like it alot of the time... I find that now I crave it... but then again, prolly cause of the marriage failure... Can I say that I never get enuf of either?

I do find it interesting that I's seem to need so much less.... and I am hurting for the pain I am sensing here for the ones who want/need it and cannot get it ( or enuf of it ).... my empathetic heart is breaking for all of you...(and hurting thru my own healing). 

tmi???? lol

hugz to all Lynn:wink:


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

Well for me it is not so much as I need to receive it as I need to give it, I show love threw physical affection, even love can become a burden when you can not express it. Even being humorously happy can be hardship when you cannot laugh. And I love a lot so I need to express it a lot. 

So I would say every day, not that I get it, but it is what I want, I guess need would be bare minimum once a week, but even then sometimes people are out of reach and that is hard.


----------



## uberrogo (Sep 15, 2009)

I pretty much want it all the time.(Not just sex). I like to hold hands and kiss and whatnot. But whatever we get in the habit of doing at the beginning is what I like to keep going throughout the whole relationship. If the girl Im dating ever gets into that 'honeymoon phase is over' bs, then I get mad and leave.


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 13, 2009)

i am very distanced to most people (even though i am a very social person ), i don't hug if not iniciated but i kind of enjoy it. it s a sign that people trust me in a way. but sexually i am the complete opposite, i can be incredibly passionate so that some girls i hook up with are positivly shocked by the energy. the second it s over i can be absolutely cold. in a relationship i never kiss in public expecpt it is absolutely necessary, i hardly show my affection for anyone in public.
when you want numbers: i guess perfect would be 2-5 times a day, though i dont know if i would still say that if it happend


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Never? I don't ever get any, so... I'm used to it? :mellow:


----------



## Beefpatrol (Feb 12, 2010)

red riding hood said:


> Well for me it is not so much as I need to receive it as I need to give it, I show love threw physical affection, even love can become a burden when you can not express it. Even being humorously happy can be hardship when you cannot laugh. And I love a lot so I need to express it a lot.
> 
> So I would say every day, not that I get it, but it is what I want, I guess need would be bare minimum once a week, but even then sometimes people are out of reach and that is hard.


Where were all the women like you when I was looking for one? The way you describe yourself is basically how I am, or, at least, how I used to be before I married someone that isn't like that. I'm beginning to wonder if I will ever be normal again -- at least as normal as I was, which was not particularly normal.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

NEED? Hardly ever. WANT? On occasion, depending on my level of attraction to the person. Even then, I'm not touchy-feely.


----------



## Halcy0n (Aug 24, 2009)

It's something that I NEED.

Which makes a long-distance thing, even of only two hours, quite hard. :sad:


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

if someone doesn't sex me right now, i'm gonna cry.

it's that bad.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

This was intended to be interpreted as need or want, I suppose there is a fine line in between though. Thanks for the answers everyone.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

a lil bit everyday please.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

3 times a day ideally. But I understand if that can't happen. 

However, I CANNOT sleep if I don't have sex before bed time. That's just how it is. I need it like a baby needs it's bottle.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

oh...is this about sex or just physical affection?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

thisisme said:


> oh...is this about sex or just physical affection?


I don't know.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

For me it can some times be hard to distinguish sexual vs non sexual affection... but either way I don't really neeeed it, I'm more of a "it's great if you are offering" person, most of the time. I've had two 'real' relationships and it seems like I want physical attention but too shy to initiate while hoping that the other person does.

It also depends on what mood I'm in so it can be hard to nail down how frequently...


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

All. Of. The. Time. I seriously cannot stop touching my so. 
When I'm single I miss the physical affection a lot, and become more cuddly with my friends and cling to my pillow when I sleep. :sad:


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

Crystall said:


> All. Of. The. Time. I seriously cannot stop touching my so.
> When I'm single I miss the physical affection a lot, and become more cuddly with my friends and cling to my pillow when I sleep. :sad:


yeah me too kinda...i mean i'm perfectly fine hanging out while we do our own separate things for awhile but at some point i'd like to be all cuddly watching a movie or something.


----------



## xibkia (Jun 14, 2010)

I rarely need physical affection. Talking to them is just fine with me, or holding their hand or something.


----------

